# Yellow Lab black spots



## fayaads (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi guys.
I have a yellow lab in my tank since 3 years now and i noticed lately that he is developing some black spots on its head and a bit on the fins. Is that normal? Also i noticed there is a problem he always had is difficulty swallowing...i feed them small cichlid pellets. Even smaller fish eats it easily...but my yellow lab eats a few and then goes down on the tank trying to swallow for about a minute or 2 and then comes back up. Is this normal? What about the black spots should i be worried. Picture attached.








View attachment 1


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!!

I can't clearly see the black spots on your fish but since you've had him for awhile my guess it is just melanin spotting, nothing harmful.

How many fish in this tank and what are the dimensions? It's possible the yellow lab is just trying to get some food and eat it alone if the other fish are also trying to eat at the same time.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I see the ones on his head...agree with Deeda it is part of his coloring. Does it show up only or more when he is stressed or excited while eating or spawning?

I don't see anything on his fins.


----------



## fayaads (Jun 2, 2020)

I did not notice any pattern in behavior but only thing i noticed is that the spots slightly increases and decreases from time to time. But his never shown any sign of illness. But he always eat less than the others becauses by the time he is trying to swallow the fews pellets he ate, the others continue feeding.


----------



## fayaads (Jun 2, 2020)

I have about 10 fishes in the tank. Some of them twice his size but they never fight. He is the one who provoke but the others never fight back.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yellow labs are not all yellow in the body for their lifetimes. It is quite common for them to have dark coloration around the jaw...to the point it has a name...bearding. Less common in juveniles but it can develop as they mature. Always see the parents before buying.

Your guy just has it on the top of his head.

Try to see what is going on when he is darker.


----------

